# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Outros... >  Invertebrado desconhecido!

## marcelomenuzzi

Bom dia a todos;

Meu nome é Marcelo, sou brasileiro e, há tempos, apenas busco respostas para meus problemas aqui neste fórum...! Pois bem... Chegou minha hora de fazer perguntas a vocês!   :yb677:  

Sou totalmente novo na arte do aquarismo. Fui incumbido de cuidar de um aquário marinho de 570cm³ do colégio onde trabalho, tarefa que ainda aprendo com o tempo....!

Há alguns dias, retornei de férias e pude perceber o aparecimento de estruturas, diria eu, estranhas.   :Whistle:  

São como pequenos tufos de cerdas presos a um emaranhado de cerdas na forma de esfera. Tentei fotografá-los, porém, a resolução da câmera não ajudou. Vou tentar com outra câmera mais tarde...

Ao microscópio / lupa, aparentam ser ocos.  Vou também tentar fotografá-los à luz do microscópio, mais tarde.

Seguem as fotos iniciais e a _tentativa_ de esquema no paint. Sim, eu sei. Podem rir do meu esquema.

Até breve e prazer em compartilhar do vosso conhecimento!

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Marcelo

Não te sei dizer exactamente que seres são, mas posso-te dizer que são totalmente inofensivos e são filtradores.

Normalmente surgem na fase inicial do aquário em força e diminuem em número com a maturação do aquário.

Cumprimentos
Gil

----------


## marcelomenuzzi

Bom dia, Gil!

Muito obrigado pela pronta resposta...!

Muitos alunos perguntam que tipo de seres são, até por isso acabo me preocupando mais... risos..

Seguem as fotos que prometi. Só não consegui as do microscópio por que a câmera não quer ajudar hoje...  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Miguel Ferreira

Ola Marcelo.
Isso sao esponjas seres filtradores da agua, inofensivos.
Sao beneficos para o sistema. 
Um abraço.

----------


## marcelomenuzzi

> Ola Marcelo.
> Isso sao esponjas seres filtradores da agua, inofensivos.
> Sao beneficos para o sistema. 
> Um abraço.


Hummmm... Interessante!! Hehehehe!
Muito obrigado pela ajuda! 

Será que crescem? Hehehe... Aqui para o colégio seriam interessantes se crescessem.....  :SbOk:

----------

